# Is it easier to get into the reserves than the regular force?



## INGm (14 Jan 2005)

Just wondering,  is it easier to get into the reserves for infantry?  I applied for regular force but, have been waiting on the merit list since august 04.  And recently I submitted my high school diploma to update my file and in hopes of being competitive.  I am thinking of switching my file for the reserves if they don't call me back by the end of april.  Do you guys think if I tried going for reserves, I will get in easily?   Just want your opinions


----------



## Baloo (14 Jan 2005)

In a word, no.

In a more accurate word, yes.

Much easier. I for example, had to wait a month to get in. Others, several months, max. Reg Force can take months, to years.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Jan 2005)

It varies, the recruting time can take about 6-12 months(on average) for both reg an reserve.

In my case, it took me over a year and two applications(some paperwork in my first application got lost somewhere) to get into the reserve. And for my brother it took him about 5-6 months(I think it was about that) to get into the Reg Force as a 031.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2005)

Also keep in mind that changing your enrolment to Reserve will not make a later transition to the Regular Force any faster, to do so is, in effect, starting the enrolment process over. If that is what you have in mind as a possible future option, you will want to review the Recruiting FAQ threads under Component Transfer.


----------



## arctictern (15 Jan 2005)

MY friend and I signed up and did all the tests and everything at the same time, I applied for Reg and he for Reserves, his application was processed over a period of about 2-3 months and he was sent off to basic last summer. I didn't get merit listed until the end on July... A month after he had begin his training and I've been waiting ever since.

So yeah I'd say the reserves are a little easier to get into.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2005)

Or you happened to walk into the Recruiting Centre as the system's work priorities were shifting to supporting the enrolment of reservists for that summer's training session. What trades were each of you pursuing, how many offers are made in that Reg F trade annually, and when do the bulk of those recruits go to St Jean to finish in time for specific trade course serials. Comparing two files doesn't justify the generalization.


----------



## INGm (16 Jan 2005)

Well I signed up for infantry......thought it would be easy to get in to.


----------



## arctictern (16 Jan 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> Or you happened to walk into the Recruiting Centre as the system's work priorities were shifting to supporting the enrolment of reservists for that summer's training session. What trades were each of you pursuing, how many offers are made in that Reg F trade annually, and when do the bulk of those recruits go to St Jean to finish in time for specific trade course serials. Comparing two files doesn't justify the generalization.



You're right, but when you always hear things like "You'll have to wait at least 6 months" or something like that and then you find out about people getting in, in less then a month.... You wonder what if all applicants were done that fast?


----------



## Ty (16 Jan 2005)

I think one thing that helps out the reserves is that you have a recruiting ncm/officer at your unit who's your advocate within the CF.  I know the MCpl I was dealing with at the unit I'm joining kept on the CFRC until my file was completed- in Reg force, CFRC is basically the only interace you deal with.  If anyone knows differently, please correct me.  

As an aside, I think the CFRC gets an undue amount of flack- while there is no doubt in my mind that the recruiting process can be made simpler, the people manning the CFRC were always professional and willing to help me out when I called.


----------

